# intercooling???



## preluder3084 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey guys 
ive been looknig around and i was wondering where the heck is the intercooling on the older Z's. do they have one or what. some info please


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No the 280ZX Turbos and the Z31 300ZX turbos do not have intercooling. When these cars were developed intercoolers were not yet dependable so nissan decided not to use an intercooler on the early Turbos. The only Z31 that had an intercooler was the 200ZR but it also has the RB20DET. The real issue is the amount of boost that the Z31s run. Intercoolers are not effective below 8psi and the Z31 runs 6.7 so an intercooler is not necessary nad it would not work. You can safely run 8psi without an intercooler but above that one will become necessary.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> No the 280ZX Turbos and the Z31 300ZX turbos do not have intercooling. When these cars were developed intercoolers were not yet dependable so nissan decided not to use an intercooler on the early Turbos. The only Z31 that had an intercooler was the 200ZR but it also has the RB20DET. The real issue is the amount of boost that the Z31s run. Intercoolers are not effective below 8psi and the Z31 runs 6.7 so an intercooler is not necessary nad it would not work. You can safely run 8psi without an intercooler but above that one will become necessary.


The early Zs run about 5 psi boost , at least that was stock pressure on mine when I got it , and Z31.com seems to agree. I wouldn't say that intercooling was not dependable , just that it was not really required due to low boost pressures. Intercoolers were common as little as 2 years later , but in cars that were running 11-12 psi boost , such as the GNX and the Supra. Z31s NEVER had an IC , even up to 1989. Also depending on your application , intercooling mayb not be necessary , even above 8 psi.. I currently run 12-13 psi with no IC , with no ill effects , even on an 80 degree day. But I also run 91 octane religiously , I don't do long distance runs , and I'm at 6500 feet of altitude.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Exactly You can pack snow on your intake-hahaha


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Exactly You can pack snow on your intake-hahaha


It's more like a desert up here than anything else. I'd have to drive up by Vail to get any snow , unless it snows this week.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Id rather live there then here in Florida. You cant tip cows in the rain here.


----------

